# Quitting smoking experiences...



## Robert Girghescu (May 22, 2012)

Well i was an avid smoker for 7 years(from 16 to 23)...but after i discovered on a similar thread on a forum about this book Allen Carr's Easyway To Stop Smoking and it had much positive feedback i decided to try for myself...the book had did the trick for about a month..but after that it was a tremendous will that lasted about six months to not relapse after that period i slowly began to notice that my cravings got away and i was an truly an ex-smoker...in present i am a year and three months smoke free and never going back to smoking that's for sure...basically i used the cold turkey method...


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@Robert Girghescu Congrats on going cold turkey! I quit back in march, but as soon as I did I lost my voice. I've heard this can happen, but I'm only just now starting to get it back. I went cold turkey as well, but I was never a heavy smoker to begin with. I had a pack the week of my birthday though, and I had some on New Years Eve but I haven't had one since then. 

What made you decide to quit?


----------



## Robert Girghescu (May 22, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_Robert Girghescu_ Congrats on going cold turkey! I quit back in march, but as soon as I did I lost my voice. I've heard this can happen, but I'm only just now starting to get it back. I went cold turkey as well, but I was never a heavy smoker to begin with. I had a pack the week of my birthday though, and I had some on New Years Eve but I haven't had one since then.
> 
> *What made you decide to quit?*



Well basically when i found out about the book i mentioned..i recommend to read it...it some kind of brainwashing and it's effective to say at least(you can find it around the net in .pdf format)...and i wanted just to try it plus it was winter when i decided to quit and i don't get to spend a lot of time outside which was another plus for my succes of quitting...now when i look back i laugh at how easely my moods were influenced by cigars or better say lack of them...


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Ive been lucky when it comes to cigarettes. I'm able to stop whenever I want. I'll go through phases where I'm smoking a pack a day for months and then I'll just get bored and stop. I wish I could say that about other vices. 

Congrats though. The worst things for me whenever I stop are chest pains.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I tried all sorts of shit. Imo, if you think about quitting every cigarette you smoke, even one thought, then you have a chance. Or that person has a chance.

Me, I tried a hundred times and got lucky once. I largely enjoyed the positive feedback from people for quitting. It made me feel good, strong, and respected.

Unlike some addictions which you can't even tell people about.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I read the book a couple of times and quit for a month each time. I think I was already filled with anxiety about quitting whilst reading the book which didn't help:dry:


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Well done! 

I smoked from 14 to 22 and from 26 to 29. The first time I gave up cold turkey as well. It was mainly born out of being a stubborn person: A guy in his 60's at work who was this complete chain smoker gave up smoking and I thought to myself: if he can do it, there is no way that I can't. And so I proved to myself that I could. 

Started smoking again.. because.. well.. let's just put it down to a rebellious phase.

I've now been off cigarettes for a full year and some months. I gave up just after my birthday because I was just smoking too much and I was starting to feel unhealthy and was pretty much disgusted with it. This time I used patches to pull through. I must say, it worked wonders for me. Aside from some annoying side effects the first couple of weeks, it really helped keeping the cravings under control. But it still comes down to saying No when you really really REALLY want to say yes to that craving. 

I'm secretly envious of people that are truly 'social smokers'.. you know.. the ones that can have a smoke once a year and be cool about that. For me it's like cookies, once you've opened the pack.. they have to be finished.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I really want my mom to quit smoking, she smokes like 2 packs a day, light cigs but still. I was thinking of buying her the book if I find it translated, but I'm afraid it won't work


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

It isn't possible and isn't really worth it.


----------



## stoicBrit (Jun 10, 2012)

My hubby and I quit smoking ten years ago.We both decided to challenge each other to who would crack and spark up a cig first,no way in hell am I cracking now.Smoked from age 13 till age 30 and then just quit cold turkey.It was hell but I'm a stubborn bitch who ain't getting beat by her bloke lol. He hasn't had a cig since we quit aether, so well done us.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I quit 12 years ago after smoking for 14 years- a pack a day. If I can do it, anyone can. If there is any piece of advice I love to give, it is this;
Accept the fact the no cigarette will ever touch your lips again. I was always jealous of people who could have an occasional cigarette without being addicted. It doesn't work that way after your body and mind become addicted. It is the same as alcoholism. 
That and I pictured a tobacco company CEO putting through his gated community in his Rolls Royce that he could afford because I wanted to kill myself with his cancer stick. And I thought WTF? Why do I hate myself this much?
Good luck.


----------



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

I quit smoking, cold turkey, just over a year ago.. and once the withdrawal sympoms died down, I felt better then before.
My stamina increased, combined with fitness my body really got back in shape, my breath doesn't smell like an astray anymore..

I'm really glad I quit.. the first three weeks were the worst, but after that I only had benefits.


----------



## Libayne (Aug 10, 2012)

I was a smoker for 3 years (16-19) and I find cold turkey the best solution. Screw all those nicotine supplements since they never really worked for me. My withdrawals last for about 3 weeks and the last 2 days are with a deep depression followed by my brain literally being "reset". However I recently found out that if I keep drinking coffee straight for a month I don't feel any nicotine withdrawal.


----------



## redballoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who has kicked it, and keep going to those who want to! If you ever need encouragement on that front, pm me, and I will do my best.
I did it cold turkey as well... I'd been smoking on and off for the past 4 years really, but I'd been almost a regular smoker for the past 6 months. I could feel addiction settling in. So I have been happily smoke free for about a month now, and withdrawal symptoms are basically all gone. My lungs breathe deeper and more powerfully, I'm getting fit again, I'm not sick all the time, and I feel so great.

Really, the thing that pushed me over the edge was when my graduate student instructor told me about his addiction problems. He said he has an addictive personality, its so bad that he hasn't touched any sort of drug in over six years. He said he thinks about smoking cigarettes every single day, yet he doesn't touch them. That really just shook me, because saying 'I need just one more' is an excuse. It doesn't go away until you make it go away.

I enjoy the sensation of smoking... but on to greener pastures.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

smoked from 13 - 20.

I got bronchitis when I was 17 - omg it was awful. When I turned 19 that's when I reeeeeeeeally wanted to be one of those non smokers. After about a year or so of trial and error with cold turkey basically, I kinda cracked it by the time I was 20... so i've been off them nearly five months now!! 
the biggest challenge is when I drink, though. Not only do you crave it more, you also lose some inhibitions. 

if it's one thing I have learnt it's to accept that you're gonna have mess ups. It's ridiculous to tell yourself "this is my last cigarette ever" if you've been smoking 20 a day for several years. When you do slip up, accept it and move on. Don't throw in the towel and think you blew it. Keep going, it's part of the process 

oh another thing i have noticed, it only takes a few days of no smoking to regain the ability to detect the smell of smoke off other smokers - OMG EW. Did I actually smell like that... so disgusting


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm finishing up day 2 of quitting again.... I'm 23 now and I've been smoking since I was 15, but I've quit for 3 months and 5 months respectively. Once the withdrawals leave you its OK, but the last time I quit was long enough ago that I don't really know what to expect. For me even months afterwards I would get the random thought "let me bum a cigarette from that guy/girl" but it was easy to dismiss the further along I was. I only started smoking again because in a moment of high stress I just really felt like it and for me once you have one cigarette you pretty much got the ball rolling on the next 2-3 packs at least. It's definitely do-able though, and hopefully these first two or three weeks wont be that bad. Day 2 so far hasn't been great but its far from being terrible.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

NeonBomb said:


> smoked from 13 - 20.
> 
> I got bronchitis when I was 17 - omg it was awful. When I turned 19 that's when I reeeeeeeeally wanted to be one of those non smokers. After about a year or so of trial and error with cold turkey basically, I kinda cracked it by the time I was 20... so i've been off them nearly five months now!!
> the biggest challenge is when I drink, though. Not only do you crave it more, you also lose some inhibitions.
> ...


You have superhero willpower if you can refrain from smoking cigarettes when your drunk. Cigarettes when drunk are like 1000x times better imo.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

quit the e-cig last year, damn thing is fucking deadly

symptoms: lung pain, headache, light-headedness, back pain, generalized weakness, fever, excessive sweating

regular cigs just make you crave them when you quit, but they don't damn near kill you


----------



## Acton (Mar 22, 2013)

Well guys!!We should be avoid the smoking.Just dont buy any more cigarettes or lighter.
According to me that exercise and walk work is the best solution for quite the smoking.
Without them u wont be able to smoke even if u wanted to I am sorry if not much of a help.


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

Weird things happened to me when I stopped smoking immediately (i should have stopped slowly, but it was getting too unbearable that way so I just stopped abruptly). I stopped smoking when I quit my job. A lot of people smoked in the parking lot and I was tempted to join them every time. It was difficult and required a lot of will power. I sometimes still smoke, but only when I'm very stressed... I don't do it every time I'm stressed though, which is a big difference to doing it leisurely everyday. I'm hoping to quit altogether one day and not have even one in three months or so.


----------

